# Resawing



## kweinert (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's an informative video on resawing, including what I thought was an interesting demo on why it doesn't always work as we'd like it to.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2012)

*Woodworking Genius*

I don't subscribe to many YT channels but I subscribed to this kid's channel. I think he is a genius. This first video is of a router lift he designed.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 19, 2012)

*RE: Woodworking Genius*

Kevin, I already watched the resaw video. No better way to explain it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2012)

*RE: Woodworking Genius*



mike1950 said:


> Kevin, I already watched the resaw video. No better way to explain it.



Mike have you posted the video here already? Frankly I can't remember how I ended up watching it. :i_dunno: I was just so enthused about it I had to share it! 


.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 19, 2012)

*RE: Woodworking Genius*



Kevin said:


> mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, I already watched the resaw video. No better way to explain it.
> ...



I posted it up on its own thread yesterday. I hadn't taken the time to watch any of his others yet but I did want to share this one.

Ken


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2012)

*RE: Woodworking Genius*



kweinert said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > mike1950 said:
> ...



 Oops. Sorry. Glad you straightened me out on that. And thanks for posting it! I'll find your thread and merge this one into it.  



.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry I should have been more specific-I do not remember where, I just saw it and it made it very clear to me why when I used a highland resaw blade: that it resawed 8" just perfect but when I got to agressive with a 10-13 board it just cooks the blade. The blade cannot handle the sawdust- Kind of a Duhhhhhh :dash2::dash2: moment if you know what I mean.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 19, 2012)

You know, I don't really care who saw it where. Kevin mentioned Mike so I piped up with the fact that I had posted it just because Kevin wasn't sure where he'd seen it.

I was only trying to clear up the confusion.

I'm just glad it seemed useful to people - that's the only thing that's important.

Ken


----------



## del schisler (Feb 24, 2012)

here is the blade i use now. I get them from this com. I don't get anything in return for posting his web site. I used to use woodslicer blade. But this blade will out cut that one. It will leve a little ruffer cut but that is sanded off any way so no big deal. I know their are lot's of resaw blade but this one is the best one i have used. It is 1/2" 3 or 4 tpi don't remember . You have to call for a price it is not listed on his site. Tell him what you are sawing and he will get you the blade. here is the web site 

http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2012)

Del, thanks for the link, it just happens that the factory is about 30 miles from my house. Their best blade is cheaper than a woodslicer. I will be buying a couple soon.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 24, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Del, thanks for the link, it just happens that the factory is about 30 miles from my house. Their best blade is cheaper than a woodslicer. I will be buying a couple soon.



Glad to help let us know how you like the blade. He carries lot's of item's and not to far that even make's it better. If you would mention my full name to him and say i learned of him from woodcentral web site. del schisler


----------

